# ABS Motor Seems to be Shorted to Ground, Help Needed



## Tanner Frisby (May 13, 2014)

Hello All,
As the title says, the black cylinder sticking off the aluminum ABS block (which I assume to be a motor of some sort, pardon my ignorance) seems to be shorted to ground. When the battery is plugged in the ABS vibrates and hums. 










The red shows voltages. The two large ports on the left both show 12V on the plug. The two large ports on the right are open and the wires coming off of them are orange (assumedly ground, especially since they terminate to an eyelet which I assume is for bolting to the frame). All of the smaller ports register zero volts unless otherwise noted on the diagram. I'm assuming the 0V ports go mainly to wheel speed sensors, but I couldn't find a pin out for my ABS unit. 




The pins that plug into the "yellow" ports on the actual ABS unit have continuity (shown by 41 ohms resistance). This is my best guess as to the problem. But I wouldn't rule anything out. When the plug is connected, the yellow ground port shows full 12.5V and sparks against the frame. The other "ground" showed something along the lines of 4.5V and didn't spark against the frame. 

The unit has quite a back story and is currently spliced into a Frankenstein (mostly) Jetta mk4.

I apologize if this issue has been addressed previously, I'm not familiar enough with the terminology to find past threads on this issue.

All help is appreciated,
Tanner Frisby


----------

